# Ultimate Focus Tool by Stagejunk Demo



## dvsDave

[blip]AfWOUpWBYw[/blip]

StageJunk.com​


----------



## gafftaper

Coolest toy around with an amazing number of features. Unfortunately I didn't notice a tool in the video that allows you to lower the price.


----------



## cprted

gafftaper said:


> Coolest toy around with an amazing number of features. Unfortunately I didn't notice a tool in the video that allows you to lower the price.




on all counts.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I still want it machined out of stainless steel instead of aluminum


----------



## porkchop

I plan on buying one if I ever go back to a house that actually uses wrenches, but it's just so nice when you design things so you don't EVER need anything but your hands


----------



## cdub260

I have one. It's great not having to even think about where my c-wrench is because for most of my equipment the Ultimate Focus Tool will do the job. And it's always on my belt.

I picked it up at LDI.


----------



## techieman33

that's really cool, but to much money to spend on something that has a good chance of growing legs during a load in.


----------



## Grog12

Ah yes the old Ultimate Focus tool.....with nothing to saftey it off to yourself while you're in the air....

I have so many different "toy" wrenches like this its just silly.


----------



## icewolf08

Good concept, lousy price. At $90 for the Ultimate and $40 for the standard, it is kinda nuts. Sorry, I just can't justify a $90 tool that is more likely to walk away or hide than a C-wrench. You shouldn't have to invest in a tool like this. The profit margin has to be close to 1000% (if not more). If the prices were sub $30 for both versions I would consider putting it in my tool bag.


----------



## genericcomment

I thought hey cool! After reading about the price, I might wanna stick to my trusty c-wrench


----------



## dvsDave

there's usually a nice discount when stagejunk is at a tradeshow or stage expo


----------



## Kelite

icewolf08 said:


> Good concept, lousy price. At $90 for the Ultimate and $40 for the standard, it is kinda nuts. Sorry, I just can't justify a $90 tool that is more likely to walk away or hide than a C-wrench. You shouldn't have to invest in a tool like this. The profit margin has to be close to 1000% (if not more). If the prices were sub $30 for both versions I would consider putting it in my tool bag.



There is an adage I heard back in my machine shop days in regards to quoting work:

"Pigs get fat, hogs get slaughtered"


A good product at a good price treats everyone fairly. A great product at a good price is even better. A super product with low sales doesn't get very far...


----------



## cdub260

icewolf08 said:


> Good concept, lousy price. At $90 for the Ultimate and $40 for the standard, it is kinda nuts. Sorry, I just can't justify a $90 tool that is more likely to walk away or hide than a C-wrench. You shouldn't have to invest in a tool like this. The profit margin has to be close to 1000% (if not more). If the prices were sub $30 for both versions I would consider putting it in my tool bag.



As tools go, this one makes a bit more sense for someone in my position, where I am the entire lighting crew. I agree that even at show floor pricing this is an expensive tool, but it saves me a lot of going back and forth between the stage building, the amphitheatre and my office, because I now have a single tool that lives on my belt which will do the job of three or four more specialized tools.

That said, I realize that while it makes sense for me to have a tool like this despite its steep price tag, it's not a good fit for everyone.


----------



## Wolf

I really like it but like other have said the price is really stopping me. I cant afford to invest in something like this only to have it end up in someones else's hands. You could however engrave your name or initials on it with a dremel tool. Also one thing that this tool CANT do is bend things/hammer things. just a week ago I was in the cat walk and one of the gel slots got bent somehow on a 10˚ and had to use my C-WRENCH to bend it back in place. Also while you probably shouldnt use a c wrench as a hammer I think we've all done it and the focus tool being aluminum and small it wouldnt stand up very well to abuse. 
just my opinion.


----------



## mbandgeek

eh... there is one thing about a large tool purchase, and not being able to aford it.

equate it into smaller more frequently, daily purchases.

My example would be 20oz Bottles of Soda. Granted, they are sometimes necessary to stay awake, but i would be willing to sacrifice one a day to get that tool in 72 days. Not only would it save towards an awesome tool, but it will also cut out unneeded sugar from my diet. (throws another dollar in the piggy bank)


----------



## Pie4Weebl

I still swear by this tool:
Roadietools.com Clamp Stik Wrench


----------



## willbb123

I bought a "Mega-Combo Wrench" a while ago and love it. It stays on my keychain and goes anywhere I go. I always (try) to keep my keys on me while working so it is always on me. There has been many times where my wrench is in the booth and Im on stage or up on a catwalk. and at <$10 its well worth the money.


----------



## Rinus

Nice tool.
But can it open a beer bottle?


----------



## TheDonkey

willbb123 said:


> I bought a "Mega-Combo Wrench" a while ago and love it. It stays on my keychain and goes anywhere I go. I always (try) to keep my keys on me while working so it is always on me. There has been many times where my wrench is in the booth and Im on stage or up on a catwalk. and at <$10 its well worth the money.



I have the same one 


Too bad it can't open beer/coke bottles


----------



## sk8rsdad

willbb123 said:


> I bought a "Mega-Combo Wrench.



We're buying a bunch of them and getting them engraved with our theatre logo. Our future rookies will earn one when they finish their apprenticeship.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I have the Mega-Combo as well, but never can go without my c-wrench. There's always some gorilla that has gone before me and over-tightened some bolt. I also bring along my lightspeed wrench when doing large hangs as it tends to speed things up. I find it unnecessary at times that I only have a few fixtures or maintenance. 

Until the price comes down, I'll be avoiding the ultimate focus tool.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Pie4Weebl said:


> I still swear by this tool:
> Roadietools.com Clamp Stik Wrench



YES YES YES!

The Clamp Stik Wrench is my favorite "specialty" wrench thus far! Great price, and stainless steel to boot!

The Mega Combo, while I love it, and it's great to have on you for the unexpected lighting adjustment, can't handle those Gorilla'd bolts. I want a whole freaking box of them for my space, and then hide the c-wrenches, muwahahaha. Also, there has to be some way to design a bottle opener into that thing. 


I have no interesting in a Lightspeed, and see no Ultimate Focus Tool in my future. However, the "Standard Focus Tool", sans tester or splitter, is $40. Maybe. 

But ya know, at the end of the day, what stays with me? A c-wrench.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

sk8rsdad said:


> We're buying a bunch of them and getting them engraved with our theatre logo. Our future rookies will earn one when they finish their apprenticeship.



How much $$$ and in what quantity?


----------



## sk8rsdad

I don't have a good answer for you since we're still setting up the apprenticeship program.

Our initial quantity will be around 20, or however many come in a box. We have a good working relationship with our regular suppliers so I expect under $10 CAD and likely less than that. I have connections with local trophy shops who will handle the engraving.


----------



## hslighting

Thank you for this post! our lighting department has one which we formerly called the "God Wrench" but our director has decided that the term, like god mic, was religious intolerant and we have been attempting to rename it (we have already named the god mic the g.o.d. mic or general omni directional mic) and i can now use the real name!


----------



## DuckJordan

i'm not sure how religious intollerant it is, I'd be more apt to teaching my students proper terms than worry about what little timmy tells his mommy that I told him its a "god mic". Although I'd like one, I'll stick with my cheap old C-Hammer any day...


----------



## gafftapegreenia

If its not a god mic than what is it?


----------



## chausman

gafftapegreenia said:


> If its not a god mic than what is it?



General Omni-Directional mic. 

If it bugs people that much, then call it a VOG or Talkback mic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hslighting

well i know the changes occured after someone complained. We were joking, the general omni directional mic term was just our excuse when we slipped up and used the term (after years of hearing it)


----------



## venuetech

You could just spell it backwards... never mind I'm jest barking up the wrong tree...again.


----------



## gafftaper

Either call it by it's correct name: Talk Back Mic 
or use it's industry wide accepted slang term: God Mic

You are doing a disservice to your education using incorrect terminology. If someone was offended by the use of the term God Mic they are definitely in the wrong industry/class.


----------



## JohnD

Pie4Weebl said:


> I still swear by this tool:
> Roadietools.com Clamp Stik Wrench



Since this thread has come back up to the top, I was curious about this wrench, but alas, it seems to be no more. I did find this at Tools for stagecraft:

gator grip, lightspeed wrench, putz wrench, wing nut wrench, mega handle mega combo wrench
You have to scroll down to "wing nut wrench". Is this what you are talking about?
I did pick up one of these, what is the community opinion, just a gizmo or a useful tool?
Focus Tool, Flat | Stage & Theatre Supply Store | PNTA


----------



## derekleffew

JohnD said:


> ...I did pick up one of these, what is the community opinion, just a gizmo or a useful tool?
> Focus Tool, Flat | Stage & Theatre Supply Store | PNTA


Consensus is, most people love it. See the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/ldi-2010/22056-video-stage-junks-new-flat-focus-tool.html .

As for the TFS wing nut wrench, I have a Stage Stik, but never found it useful enough to carry. It was steel, and thus heavy, and pretty much a unitasker. Probably mostly out of habit, I instinctively reach for my c-wrench when going after bolts and nuts, only using the UFT, Altman wrench, or other, for wing nuts, Tee handle s, or whatever specific purpose.

-----

gafftaper said:


> Either call it by it's correct name: Talk Back Mic
> or use it's industry wide accepted slang term: God Mic


And/OR announce mic, director's mic.


----------



## gafftaper

JohnD said:


> Since this thread has come back up to the top, I was curious about this wrench, but alas, it seems to be no more.
> Focus Tool, Flat | Stage & Theatre Supply Store | PNTA



It's certainly isn't "too late" to buy one. That's it and that dealer, PNTA, is my local Seattle dealer so that's a nice safe place to buy one without worry of getting ripped off. They are also available several other places. Here's the link to the manufacturer's page. 

I love it. My only complaint is the location of the ring for putting it on a belt loop, but I've posted about my solution to that in other threads. Working in a typical educational theater I have yet to run into a situation where I can't get the job done with my flat focus tool and have to go get my C-wrench. If I worked in a big road facility like Derek I can see how there would be issues, but in a theater where you are just moving around your typical Etc/Strand/Selecon/Altman conventional fixtures... it's perfect.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Gaff, he was referring to the Clamp Stick Wrench, which is discontinued, and essentially replaced in function by the UFT/RFT.

So here I am, three years later, eating my words. I DO now own a UFT, which I picked up at USITT for far less than $100. I'm definitely a fan, and it was the pin splitter and tester that sold me on it in use. Now that I've graduated and have started life as a freelance technician using public transport to get from gig to gig there are 5 wrenches in my bag: Crescent 6" wide jaw, Channellock 6" super wide jaw (opens like a 10"), the UFT, and two Gearwrench Quadbox dual box end ratchets.


----------



## derekleffew

gafftapegreenia said:


> ... and two Gearwrench Quadbox dual box end ratchets.




WRENCHES > Ratcheting > QuadBox™ > Stock# 85202 | GearWrench™

An "improved" speed wrench/ Putz wrench? Must investigate those. Last thing I need is moar toolz tho!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

derekleffew said:


> View attachment 6497
> 
> WRENCHES > Ratcheting > QuadBox™ > Stock# 85202 | GearWrench™
> 
> An "improved" speed wrench/ Putz wrench? Must investigate those. Last thing I need is moar toolz tho!



Yeah, I've slowed down my tool purchasing, but a coworker had those, and I really liked them, and then ACE had them on clearance for $12, so that was that.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

JohnD said:


> Since this thread has come back up to the top, I was curious about this wrench, but alas, it seems to be no more. I did find this at Tools for stagecraft:
> 
> gator grip, lightspeed wrench, putz wrench, wing nut wrench, mega handle mega combo wrench
> You have to scroll down to "wing nut wrench". Is this what you are talking about?
> I did pick up one of these, what is the community opinion, just a gizmo or a useful tool?
> Focus Tool, Flat | Stage & Theatre Supply Store | PNTA



I've been converted to the flat focus tool now, the old "clamp stik wrench" kicks around in the bottom of my bag, but I haven't touched it in ages.


----------

